# I Found Something to Motivate Me



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I sold my convertible a couple of years ago and I miss it several times a week. I only have a van now, and while it's great for some things, it's not great for a quick run to the grocery store. And I used to love just going for a ride, but not in the van.

I had 3 MGB's (one at a time) in my 20's, 30's and 40's. They were known for electrical problems and it was a challenge to keep them running, but I loved each of them. I needed a more dependable car and I had gotten too big to fit in my last MGB. This was about the time the Mazda Miatas first came out and I wanted one - but I couldn't fit in it. Years later I settled for a 4 seat Pontiac Sunfire which was fine, except it wasn't a sports car.

So I have decided once I move, I probably won't need the van anymore and I will get a Miata. I haven't tried to get in the newer models and I think they have a little more room than the older models, but my size will probably still be a problem.

So my goal is to get down to 200 lbs where I think I can somewhat comfortably fit in the car. Instead of picturing myself healthy, I will think of myself zipping down a country road in my Miata convertible. You can't believe how happy it makes me to think about owning a sports car convertible again. I've put a little weight back on, so about 30 pounds to a new car!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I had a 66 MGB and a 72. An army buddy and i decided to take a trip to Canada in 1971 and my buddy had bought a new 1971 Tiumph TR6 and we planed to drive that on that trip. At that time i lived in Alabama, he lived in NJ and I drove up to his place. That night we totaled the TR6 when we hit a Toranado head on. He wasn't able to take the trip and I drove my 66 MGB and like you said they had some problems. Somewhere north of Toronto the electric fuel pump would stop working and about every 10 miles I would have to get out and give it a whack or two with a wrench to get it to start pumping. The fuel pump was located on the axle on the passenger side. i came into a small town and stoped at the first gas station and the owner was a former MGB mechanic, he ordered a fuel pump and it arrived overnight. Cost about $20.
My late wife bought a new 1993 Miata and I had it rebilt just before she passed away. i keeo it in my shed and as soon as my son retires from the Navy, it goes to him.
Love the Miata, but at 6 ft. 2 I cannot drive it with steel toed boots on..


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

What a WONDERFUL way to get motivated!

When my kids all left home I treated myself to a Ford Ranger, which I had wanted for some time.

It is NOT a vehicle that is large enough for a family, and I cannot tell you how much fun I am having driving such a small vehicle!


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

My daily driver 2004 triple black Mustang GT convertible seems to make me smile most days...maybe it's the 300 HP with 4.10 gears.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

CKelly78z said:


> My daily driver 2004 triple black Mustang GT convertible seems to make me smile most days...maybe it's the 300 HP with 4.10 gears.


For some people it's a motorcycle, but for me it has always been a convertible. Not that many still on the market.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Seriously? Back when I was growing up a convertible was a symbol of joy! I was not surprised to only see a few in the Midwest where I now live because we get rain year round, but, I had not realized that the Southwest had ALSO turned to other cars! 

Possibly because they can make better air conditioners now


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

with all the cars and trucks I've had over the years I've never had a convertible. I do like them. there is a lovely bright yellow one on this street somewhere. I see it go by in the summer. my last husband like PT Cruisers he had 4 of them.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Nothing beats leaving work on a warm/sunny Friday afternoon, cranking up the tunes, and cranking down the top on my Mustang. I also have a motorcycle (enduro dirtbike), but don't street ride, just mostly farm lanes, and fence rows/treelines.


----------

